# Saline, Michigan SteamUp...



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

A few shots from the Saline, Michigan SteamUp, Sunday last...









*The kids likes the Christmas Train, pulled by a Climax* .











*Twin Aster Pacifics* 













*This was supposed to be a SteamUp. What is a clockwork train doing here?*


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom, 

I never tire of seeing your Duchess gallop.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom 

Just when I thought that the steam season in the midwest would have involved maintenance only another opportunity for you and Will to ride the rails.....


----------



## dwegmull (Jan 2, 2008)

Clock work locos don't use electricity, so their OK! 
I've been toying with the idea of making a ride on scale clock work locomotive. Any ideas (I was thinking of garage door springs and a very large crank)?


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

David, that would be the coolest thing, a clock work 7 1/5" gauge engine! I've never thought of it but now that's my objective.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Large scale trains now environmentally friendly along with a great workout....


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By Dan Pantages on 01 Dec 2009 07:27 PM 
David, that would be the coolest thing, a clock work 7 1/5" gauge engine! I've never thought of it but now that's my objective. 
OH!
Come on Dan.
The last thing that we need is another gauge! 
What's wrong with 7 1/4", or 7 1/2".
NO, you have to dream up 7 1/5".
And what scale will this be!!!
My brother Ted has rewound many an old Gauge 1 clockwork mechanism, and when you see how much metal is involved there, and how some have geared winders, I think that your 7 1/5", in say 2 4/5"/ft scale, you will probably take 24 hours to wind it, for a 2 minute ride!
Well, are you going to start it 'before' you have finished the Gauge 1 railway, or after.
I kind of hope thats' it's after so I can come and have a run soon.
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes it will be after and yes it was a typo. I ment 7 1/2" gauge.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I think 7 1/5" was a typo. What an upper body winding workout, where do I sign up?


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Listen up for that little kid at the end of the Twin Pacifics video. It sounds like he is saying, "Maybe next time can we buy one like this for Christmas, and that green one too." I know the feeling, kid!


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

Kent,

You were pretty wound up at DH last year - without any help from others!


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

Regarding the comment about a ride on clockwork using a garage door spring - knowing that they break too, just think of stradling a locomotive with that baby wound up and letting go! I would want my locomotive to be made of thick steel plate:


----------



## D&RGW 461 (Jun 4, 2009)

Hello STEAMDAD 1 !!!


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris,

See you in DH.


----------



## D&RGW 461 (Jun 4, 2009)

Why certainly Sir !!! Looking forward to it !!! And you too Bruce


----------



## D&RGW 461 (Jun 4, 2009)

And Kent too !!!!







Chris Sortina


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris, 

I'm bummed to say I won't be able to attend DH this year, unless I find a scratch ticket between now and then. Have a blast, drink and fire a few for me, give my regards to the Waffle House and most importantly, keep Richard away from the pool table.


----------



## D&RGW 461 (Jun 4, 2009)

Kent, I'm sorry to hear that you wont be there. Do you play the lotto ??? I will have a few for you, And I will keep Richard away from the pool table. The lone whistle at 3am on wed. will be for you my friend. And if that wakes anyone up I'll say Kent did it. O.K. Chris Sortina Ps. I'm sure Richard will be commenting soon!!!


----------



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

HEY I play a good game of pool even when I am drunk.

I let Kent win!!!LOL


Posted By D&RGW 461 on 02 Dec 2009 07:37 PM 
I'm sorry to hear that you wont be there. Do you play the lotto ??? I will have a few for you, And I will keep Richard away from the pool table. The lone whistle at 3am on wed. will be for you my friend. And if that wakes anyone up I'll say Kent did it. O.K. Chris Sortina Ps. I'm sure Richard will be commenting soon!!!

Kent,


----------



## D&RGW 461 (Jun 4, 2009)

You see Kent, I told ya!!!







Oh, hey Richard, How ya doing ???


----------

